# Bike Fit



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a competent bike fitter in the Sacramento CA area?.

Thanks


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Clay Meeks in Folsom. http://claysfitstudio.com/

He's not good at returning phone calls, use the appt. form to send him an e-mail. He's fit some of the pro tour riders, and helped me out a LOT.


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Yup, I'm going to him on Saturday. Joel and about a 5 other people highly recommended him. I've been asking around and eavesdropping for about a year. No other local fitters were mentioned by name, if that means anything.


----------



## manymiles (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I sent an email for an appt.


----------



## manymiles (May 26, 2010)

manymiles said:


> Thanks for the tip, I sent an email for an appt.


My appt with Clay went great, 100% more comfortable now, and I wasnt even aware it was off that much! I wish I had known about him allot sooner.


----------

